# Extension Tubes



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Hey, just bought a new SX3, wondering if it is worth is to buy a mag extension. Cannot use in home state, but use in jersey. How much has it affected your kill? Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We use them all spring for snows. I am assuming you can use them for honkers out there. With decoying honkers from 15 - 40 yards I would think that you would be at a great advantage. If you decide to go with one I would consider one made by Briley. You can get an 10 shot extention for $100 bucks. I have tried all the tubes out there and this is the best one. As far as being easy to put on and being able to cycle well. www.briley.com


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I have an SRM +5 on my SX2. No problems with it. I Didn't like the chincy aluminum follower that came with it so I have a Mesa Tactical follower now. Seems to feed much smoother. Briley and Nordic are two others that I know are quality.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, and no it's strictly snows. Only when I travel not in my home state.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they are worth it on snows. Can definitely get kills shots on your 5th, 6th, 7th, etc. shots when you get them in tight and it is just fun to rip off a big volley. The downside is I end up burning through a lot more ammo.

I couldn't imagine the carnage if a guy could use one on slow and dumb early season honkers.....


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't think you need one in my opinion. Your not going to get more than 4 or 5 accurate shots off when your decoying anyway. Those 6th and 7th shots are usually at 70+ yards and are being pushed by pure hope and luck. I am sure someone will disagree with me, but out of 100 decoying flocks, you will probably only need one 7 or 8 times at most. If thats worth $100 to you, then go ahead and get one.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

You probably won't get off more than 5 shots in range, BUT where it really comes in handy is when new birds are coming in and you still have ammo loaded and your buddies don't.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Good point Drundel.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea its nice to not have to plug your gun full of shells every volley.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Horker23 said:


> yea its nice to not have to plug your gun full of shells every volley.


So it's a huge inconvenience to top off the gun between flocks? oke:


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i gotta throw this in there, there great for jumpin snows......


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

what? :eyeroll:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

PA Snow Hunter said:


> what? :eyeroll:


Whats wrong with jumping snows?


----------



## Condn (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking one up just for those half crippled birds that make a low pass over after a volley. There were more than a few times when I could have used one this spring and with the reports of another epic hatch, I believe I will be investing in one and a couple cases of steel.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Thats what I thought too. Also ones that land and don't pick up until everyone is empty, that happens quite often with a big pitch.


----------

